# Opinions on nubian purchase



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello. I hope I'm posting in the correct place. I'm new to goats and I would like to have some opinions on a set of twin doelings I'm thinking about purchasing. They look good to me but I'm a newbie. buck has great lines his mom is top notch. haven't got info on doe yet. Thank you!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I would be concerned with the way they are standing around all hunched up...looks like they don't feel good. 

It's hard to critique confirmation from those pictures, sorry.


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They do look rather lethargic, was it very cold when the pictures were taken? They also don't seem to be paying any attention to the person behind them, whereas all the other goats are climbing the fence to get to them.

It may be just the way the lighting is, but they look thin and unwell.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the colors, they are cute.. Have they tested the herd for diseases? Personally I won't buy from anyone who doesn't, but that's just me. I agree with the others though... It could be the lighting/photos etc..., but they are cute;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are beautiful...coats look good but I agree, they look like they dont feel well....they have sad faces..the first pic the front left knee looks swollen and I cant see well..but I see hair on the knees??? which means they dont use them...unless they have test results in hand to show they tested Negative for CAE I would pass...you want to start your herd with healthy goats...Its worth researching breeders that test 

best wishes


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think they are cute, but based on photos alone I would pass.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Need more info on what you are going to use them for. How related are they and if you plan on breeding them. If the owner is telling you how good they are, well most goat people are biased to their own goats. Its called barn blind.

From the pictures, I dont really like either of them but they are bad pictures. They have great ears but there is something off about the faces. Id say they go back to a short eared goat in the not to distant pedigree.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've seen plenty of purebreds with less Roman faces, especially at that age - the profile develops as they age.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya the noses are pretty flat but there is something else in the face I just cant place.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

For me it's not the faces. I don't know anything about faces. For me, it's the hunched up appearance. That usually means they don't feel good. And there are so many goats for sale generally speaking, I'd rather buy healthy ones. (says the woman who took in Myra.....)


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

But aren't you glad you did take in adorable little Myra? 

I'd definitely want to see them in person and see how they were acting. There are a number of reasons they might look like that in the photos (cold, upset about being separated from the rest) that you could likely differentiate from illness in person. They're pretty, and I love their ears, but I'd want a lot more info (including herd testing history) and an in-person inspection before getting them.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, mine all look like that when they're cold and some just when people are too close because they're not entirely tame (though I doubt that's the case with what are probably bottle babies.)


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I really appreciate it. I have been asking for conformation pics but I don't seem to get any. I have seen the bucks moms udder. her kids are selling for $1250. she has a huge list of what looks like great accomplishments. I received a photo of the dam when she was a yearling. Here is a link to the registration. I hope it works. Ill check to see after I post.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001405319

I am wanting good milkers and I want to build a good quality herd. Kids are starting 4H this year. We want good conformation. Healthy of course. Milk for our family and I would like to start out with soap and maybe do cheese in the future.

The herd is tested and CAE/CL free. I make sure to see it.

It hasn't been to chilly here in Idaho a week in the teens and 20s then up to mid and upper 30s we've had 2 really cold weeks in the low teens.

What is reasonable/unreasonable to request of the owners? They are 2 hours away and I really would like to get a good idea of what I'm looking at before I make the trip.


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry the last post was for the bucks mom. this is for the doeling


TERRATOPIA CHILI'S RS TEMPEST - N001708769 (PB Doe)
DOB: 3/26/2014
SSSS : LASSENWOOD RAINMAKER ZHIVAGO
SSS : LASSENWOOD ZHIVAGO ZEN
SSSD : NIRO DANDY'S ZETTIE
SS : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES ZEN'S REIGN
SSDS : E-B BROWN'S XJB TRAILBLAISER
SSD : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES CINDERBLAZE
SSDD : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES HE#1 SHADOW
S : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES REIGN STORM
SDSS : THUNDER-RIDGE LIMITED EDITION
SDS : THUNDER-RIDGE BT PATRIOT
SDSD : FARRAWAY-FARM BOPPIN' BRIANNA
SD : THUNDER-RIDGE PS WILLOW
SDDS : THUNDER-RIDGE BT PATRIOT
SDD : THUNDER-RIDGE MISS*SKEETER
SDDD : IRON-OWL PTN DRAGONFLY
TERRATOPIA CHILI'S RS TEMPEST
DSSS : KASTDEMUR'S EXPRESSWAY
DSS : REUEL SAMIEL'S EXP SUDAN
DSSD : REUEL ZEPHYR'S EK SAMIEL
DS : HALO-M SUDAN'S BEAN DIPPER
DSDS : LONGMAN'S BA SUN KING
DSD : BEDOUIN JUMPING BEAN
DSDD : BEDOUIN HUCKLEBERRY MOUSSE
D : TERRATOPIA BD REIGNA CHILIBEAN
DDSS : LASSENWOOD ZHIVAGO ZEN
DDS : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES ZEN'S REIGN
DDSD : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES CINDERBLAZE
DD : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES HER REIGN
DDDS : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES JUST HENRY
DDD : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES HER LEGACY
DDDD : MY-ENCHANTED-ACRES BLAZIN SKY


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry that didn't transfer correctly. here is a photo of the doelings lines.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Good bloodlines, I know most of those herds. Thunder-Ridge Willow is a very nice doe. As long as they seem alert and healthy when you see them in person I think they'll do well for you, seems like a reputable breeder. My only suggestion is if you're getting two, get one that's less related so you have more genetic diversity (hopefully she has others available.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For that kind of money you should be getting pictures from every angle to see conformation. Ignoring you like that makes them untrustworthy in my book. Plus are they G6S tested? Again for that kind of money I'd want to know for sure they are negative.


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh no she's not ignoring me. I think she's just busy. (I hope  It's $300 for both the doelings or $175 each. She is sending me pics of the moms udder today. I'll post them. Mom is currently pregnant and is due in March. 

I thought the lines were really good. Those seem to be the ones people are liking the best. I believe she does have others yearlings available. I was thinking it would be nice to have the twins but I understand about the diversity. I think I just have an addiction. I would take them all home if i could but i need to concentrate on good quality not quantity.  

I will ask about the G6S. I need to look at that myself now. Thought it was only CAE/CL that i had to worry about thank you. 

I would like to get a buck from Saada if its possible for fall breeding I've contacted them but I'm sure they are busy.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

If I read that correctly, I think that kids of the dam of the buck they are bred to are selling for $1250 (please let me know if I got that wrong). I don't think she mentioned a price on these two. 

I think photos of them set up is a completely reasonable request, and perhaps a scan of their CAE/CL test results. Those should give you a good idea of whether it's worth the trip to see them in person. G6S testing would definitely be nice, but it's a relatively pricey test, so I know a lot of herds haven't tested for it. 

I also agree that it might be worth getting two less related does to give you more diversity in your herd, if that's a possibility.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I was writing as you were posting  $300 for two with those pedigrees sounds like a great deal to me. Definitely make sure they're healthy and will fit the direction you want to take your herd, but I think that would make it worth the trip for me. 

And yes, it is an addiction :lol:


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Well looking at the page from my enchanted acres this is what i found on G6S from them. The doelings father is a buck from the herd sire My-Enchanted-Acres Zen's Reign. so he would be her grandpa. Thoughts? 


G6S Such a hot issue.
And one, that has hit us here at My-Enchanted-Acres. We began to suspect, in the fall of 2011, that 
one of our Senior Herd Sires, *B My-Enchanted-Acres Zen's Reign, might be a possible carrier for 
the recessive Genetic Disorder, G6S. In May of 2012, we had that suspicion confirmed. After much 
thought and talking with fellow Nubian breeders, breeders whose herds and opinions we highly 
admired and respected, we decided to keep and use Reign and manage this defect. With Reign now 
deceased, all of our herd sires have tested G6S normal.

First, we feel we have a responsibility to our animals, to our buyers and to any potential buyers and 
though we won't post our test results on individual doe pages, we are more than happy to discuss 
and disclose our results with any potential buyer. To date, we have 99% of our herd tested.
We also believe testing for G6S is "NOT" the responsibility of any breeder, due to this not being an 
infectious disease or, that any breeder be held liable to sell normal animals. That should be 
between the buyer and breeder.

We have been verbally abused, stalked and harassed to the point of having to take legal action. We 
have been up front with our buyers and potential buyers, once we found out that Reign was a 
carrier. And, to this day, that harassment continues BECAUSE WE chose to use Reign in our 
breeding program. All offspring sired by Reign will be tested prior to leaving our farm.

In closing. How we each choose to manage our herds is our personal freedom to do so, in the 
manner that is right for each of us. It is the responsibility of each and every one of us to educate 
ourselves and choose our own herd management practices that best fits our breeding program. To 
say, you are a more responsible breeder because you choose to test, over a herd that does not, is 
demeaning to other breeders. It is each breeder's individual choice regarding how they chose to 
deal with G6S and we have our free will to do just that. We lost Reign in the fall of 2013 due to 
urinary calculi, but, will continue to use him through AI. We have made the decision to work with 
this defect, not obliterate a genetic line because of it.

Thank you for taking the time to read our story.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I think the testing is about $40 if you send it to Texas A&M. I think that if there were a known carrier in her lineage, I'd want testing just to be safe unless they have documentation that her sire was not a carrier. You could always offer to pay for the testing should she come back negative.


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Ariella, Yes you are correct the grand dam's kids are $1250. 
I will check with her to see if the are others still available she had 5 listed theses twins and 3 more. I know this one is.


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

This pics is of when she was younger I don't have a current one but could ask. I SO appreciate everyones time and info.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Aww, she's a cutie  

I just reread the G6S thing, and they said they tested all of Reign's offspring before they left the farm. If you can get verification of that (and that the animals related to the ones you are considering were among them), then that would take some worry about G6S off of you. Of course, if other animals in their lineage were carriers, they still could be too, but you'd have to test them to know for sure. That's the case with any Nubian who hasn't been tested though.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I like that doe more than the others, as much as I can see from that angle. She has pretty much the same bloodlines just a different arrangement lol


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is the twins younger pic


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

Here are current pics of one twin and firefly.


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

oops here they are


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

here's one not so blurry


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not to change the subject but how long has the G6S thing been a huge deal? My recently bought Nubian doe is negative by birth as her parents tested negative. Is it just in Nubians? Doing some research...;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, just read up on it... I doubt if I'll test for it since I only have one, and I might be keeping a doeling out of her... It's sounds like it's just a 50/50 chance they will pass it to the off spring... If they look healthy, and you can see the testing results etc, I would purchase them. I have been asked to see testing results, and when I get asked ahead of time I usually make a photo copy of those results. I see why some would want unrelated does, but I kinda like the thought of keeping siblings together..;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I like her breed character and topline better - that's all I can tell from those angles.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Re: Saada- I have a buck from their lines. A friend of mine bought one of their bucks several years ago (5 years ago?) She chose which one she wanted and had to wait 2 years for him to be born. They have a rather long waiting period on some of their kids. She also paid mega bucks (no pun intended. Ok, maybe it was!) for the kid. My buck (the son of hers) is HUGE! When he stands on his rear legs he stands 6'5" tall!


----------



## lovemylongears (Jan 9, 2015)

The breeder has the G6S documents of the kids they have and they tested normal so I'm not worried about it. Thanks for the heads up on it though I had no idea. 

I thought I would have to wait a while but thry have contacted me back and it sounds like I can get one. Just need to send deposit. Almost all are reserved though. 

Going to check out the doelings hopefully end of the week. Thanks for all the tips


----------

